

What is the optimal algorithm for the game 2048? - xmjw
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22342854/what-is-the-optimal-algorithm-for-the-game-2048

======
ccubess
Expectimax is the correct algorithm. But to get the best result, you will have
to add a few heuristics to it and other tricks.

------
lightblaine
I wrote a "Zoolander" algorithm for beating 2048. OK, it's super simple, but I
hope it helps-Enjoy!

[http://blog.blainelight.com/2014/03/how-to-
beat-2048.html](http://blog.blainelight.com/2014/03/how-to-beat-2048.html)

------
yodsanklai
It seems there's a lot of buzz around this game. Is there a particular reason
for that?

~~~
protomyth
Computer folks seem to be attracted to games with simple rules that can be
programmed easily. Life comes to mind. This one has a lot of permutations of
rules to explore.

------
binarymax
\--Spoiler alert--

Someone revealed in that thread that you should never move down. I tried
moving only up, left, and right and won easily, so the strategy is solid.

~~~
solve
Isn't that equivalent to never moving up? That's what I do.

~~~
einhverfr
Indeed, you can also never move left, or never move right.

And if you have to move this way you can rotate 90 degrees the forbidden
direction if you must.

